

 Listen to Startup Stories from Eric Feng, Elliot Loh & Kevin Cheng - thegoleffect
http://texastriads-eorg.eventbrite.com/

======
thegoleffect
I will make transcripts available to anyone who isn't able to attend in person
- just leave me a note by email[1] so I know who to send it to.

[1] Email is in profile.

